# Any SoCal Labor day weekend rides?



## fordmike65 (Aug 30, 2014)

I know, I always start these with the best of intentions, but something always comes up & I end up flaking on you guys. Just wondering if anyone is heading out for a ride this Sunday or Monday? I'm not too sure what I'm doing, but would be cool to meet up with some Cabe'rs for a ride. LMK. Mike


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 30, 2014)

we're all riding, we just didn't invite you!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 30, 2014)

Great ride today, eh Scott? Couldnt believe how many ppl showed up! Lol, jk. Im down! Meet in huntington? Ride to bolsa and back?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 30, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Great ride today, eh Scott? Couldnt believe how many ppl showed up! Lol, jk. Im down! Meet in huntington? Ride to bolsa and back?




well I was going to send you a pm disclosing the secret meeting place so Mike didn't find out, but your inbox is full!
probably tee shirt orders...


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 30, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> well I was going to send you a pm disclosing the secret meeting place so Mike didn't find out, but your inbox is full!
> probably tee shirt orders...



Well i am a popular guy! Lol. You know i sold 1000s of shirts! Ha. Psst-i made room in my inbox just for u!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 30, 2014)

Damnit! I have 3 invites to ride tomorrow but can't go. Just walked in the door and was informed I need to clean out the garage, driveway AND basement this weekend! WTH!?!?!?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 30, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Damnit! I have 3 invites to ride tomorrow but can't go. Just walked in the door and was informed I need to clean out the garage, driveway AND basement this weekend! WTH!?!?!?



I say leave early in the am..... leave a broom next to the door with a note taped to the dustpan next to the gloves saying " hey sweetie I was informed that I need to ride my bikes on my days off.. could you be so kind as to clean out the garage, driveway and basement this weekend?  Thanks...see you later tonight. ..oh I left some money for lemon pledge on the counter by the roses" .... meh?


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 30, 2014)

*Well if you need to have a yard sale, some of use can come over with some*

Some of us can help clean up spares, maybe a yard sale ?

You didnt break up did you? Sorry!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 30, 2014)

Nah, we're good. Just need to clean up and reorganize all my bikes and parts. Been neglecting the yard and the cars too. I was looking forward to riding and working to get another bike on the road for next week's Coaster's ride. Oh well....


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 30, 2014)

*Clean up in my future on Monday*

garage too, may be listing parts also, plus i have a few house projects to get to.


----------

